# Easton Fullbore arrows



## AlphaMax1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Anyone shooting fullbore arrows for 3d and if so what rest are you using.


----------



## blazenarrow (Feb 6, 2009)

I do I use a tt ss pro. I shoot them with 50 grain xxx pts. I also put the 20 grain screw in weights for the tips. So I have 70 grains total. Thru my omen at 60lbs 28 inch draw. They are flying 307fps. Arrow weighs 345gr


----------



## ArrowStar1 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have been shooting them out of my Alpha Elite with a Limbdriver rest. They fly great and shoot perfect bullet holes thru paper.
I just set up another bow and have less draw weight so I am going back to my Fatboy 400's. I cant get the Full Bore's light enough to get the speed I want out of the Vantage Elite.


----------



## Gary Wiant (Dec 7, 2008)

just FYI I just found out I can use 2613 Easton inserts and screw in points in the Hunter Class, they are heavy but hopefully I'll still get about 300 fps out of my Mathews Triumph I'm getting 303 with heavy fatboy 400's and 325 with 400 flatliners

Does anyone know where I can get 55gr. pdp screw in points? the lightest I can find are 65gr


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Gary Wiant said:


> just FYI I just found out I can use 2613 Easton inserts and screw in points in the Hunter Class, they are heavy but hopefully I'll still get about 300 fps out of my Mathews Triumph I'm getting 303 with heavy fatboy 400's and 325 with 400 flatliners
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get 55gr. pdp screw in points? the lightest I can find are 65gr


Lancaster Archery would be your best bet. You could always get 65gr points and cut the back of the threads or grind the back off.. or another option is to cut the back of your insert off... to save some gr's...


----------



## Gary Wiant (Dec 7, 2008)

I thought of cutting the back of the point and the back of the insert I just wasn't sure how much of the threads I would could take and still keep the points tight, and how much weight would I loose? The inserts weight 53gr so even at 55 grain tips I still have over 100gr of front weight

Thanks
Gary


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

a local shooter here shoots a Bodoodle.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Gary Wiant said:


> I thought of cutting the back of the point and the back of the insert I just wasn't sure how much of the threads I would could take and still keep the points tight, and how much weight would I loose? The inserts weight 53gr so even at 55 grain tips I still have over 100gr of front weight
> 
> Thanks
> Gary


You could always "super glue" the screw-in points in.


----------



## Gary Wiant (Dec 7, 2008)

don't you need to be able to unscrew them if "inspected/tech'd"


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I use a Trophy Ridge Tack Driver (Spring Steel) for both 3-D and Indoors. I believe I'm using a .012 blade. My Full Bores weigh 384 grains and fly like darts.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Gary Wiant said:


> don't you need to be able to unscrew them if "inspected/tech'd"


I havn't ever seen anyone checked. I usually use wax on my broadheads and they stay in pretty good. A small dab of a light strength loc-tit would probably also work wonders.


----------



## mcfd-1229 (Aug 14, 2010)

is anyone shooting full bores outside, I am looking at setting up a bowtech specialist with them


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

go with x10s


----------



## Gary Wiant (Dec 7, 2008)

Ok so here is what I came up with. my draw length is 32" & on my Mathews Conquest Triumph it measures 33". on the draw board so my arrows are full length, I just took a hair off to square up the arrows, I shoot HC so I need screw in points. I used 2613 easton inserts ( I sanded around the top so they didn't fit super tight ) then I ground down the back of the insert and got them down to 45gr and I'm using 65gr pdp points ( I'd like to fine 55gr but no one has them in stock )I wrapped the arrows and fletched them with Blazer X2 vanes the arrows overall weigh 429gr and I'm got 292 fps 3 times in a row. I'm very happy with the arrows I went out in the yard shot 4 arrows at 20 yards then on my 6th shot from 30 yds I smacked the back of my arrow and almost robinhooded it, so I think they are going to fly good. I know I can get 325fps out of Flatline / Lightspeeds but I really like the fatter arrows. I played the speed game for a while I just don't care to do that anymore.

Good Luck


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

I shot them from both a limbdriver and NAP 3000 and they were fine with either rest. If my league allowed 27 diameter arrows I'd still be shooting them, but I had to go back to fatboys.


----------



## RAYHUNTS (Dec 8, 2005)

If you want a lighter tip, find a machine shop that could turn them down for you until you hit the desired weight. I had to turn some down because they were a tad to fat for the shaft and could not find one to fit just right. I put an insert in my drillpress and screwed in a tip. I then took a file and filed it down while it was spinning until it was even with the insert. Didn't take any time at all and just blued the tips once I was done. Perfect fit.


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

I am thinking about trying the new Full Bores? How are they shooting for 3d. I have a Commander set at 70.8 lbs.


----------

